# BIG Rescue effort in SC



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

"JEFFERSON, S.C. - Working off an anonymous tip, the Chesterfield County Sheriff's Office started taking a close look at a farm off Highway 151 in Jefferson. They found about 160 cows and horses in various stages of starvation."

Sheriff: Dozens of Animals Not Being Fed | Charlotte News | Weather | Carolina Panthers | Bobcats | FOX Charlotte | Local News

Palmetto Farms Palmetto Farms | Facebook is working with the Sheriff's department to organize the rescue effort.

The have a Chip In page if anyone would like to make a donation ChipIn: Palmetto Farms Rescue Palmetto Farms has also said if you e-mail them your address they will send you a thank you for your donation and a tax deductible receipt.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Situations like this make me so sad.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

It makes me furious.


----------

